

Binary Bomb Squad - gnosis
http://www.cs.rpi.edu/~hollingd/comporg.2003/hw/hw3.html

======
gnosis
A few binary bombs:

<http://www.pacificsites.com/~ccrayne/clax86/demobomb>

<http://www.pacificsites.com/~ccrayne/clax86/demobomb1>

<http://www.pacificsites.com/~ccrayne/clax86/demobomb1.exe>

NOTE: I haven't tried these programs myself, so can't vouch for their safety.
Use them at your own risk.

